# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  СТРАХОВКА ОТ... - застолка

## Львовна

*СТРАХОВКА ОТ....* _- застольное развлечение от дуэта Д.Евочки
_

_Дорогих людей хочется застраховать от любых жизненных неурядиц. Этим и займемся. Прямо в зале. Прямо за столом. Страховать будем прилюдно, необычными способами и  под вызрывы хохота! От одиночества! От комплексов! И от ….  В общем…  от всяких не нужных штук))_
_
*** картинка ниже к материалу не имеет никакого отношения. Просто улыбнула))))_

[img]http://*********ru/9443423.jpg[/img]

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ:весь зал

ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.

ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 10 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 600

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

дюймовка (22.04.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.04.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

прочитала страховку и вихрь мыслей..дополнительных-у подруги мама была страховым агентом-у неё календарики были-в драку собаку клянчили-копили.....
застолка отличная  особенно для начала-прям суперская!
застраховались ... и вперёд!
а уж мужички то как рады будут нескольким услугам!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (22.04.2016), Татьянка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> прочитала страховку и вихрь мыслей..дополнительных-у подруги мама была страховым агентом-у неё календарики были-в драку собаку клянчили-копили.....
> застолка отличная  особенно для начала-прям суперская!
> застраховались ... и вперёд!
> а уж мужички то как рады будут нескольким услугам!!!!!!


 :Tender:   :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  Всё тебе!!!! Действительно, это застолка для первого стола, между основными тостами. Я ее уже опробовала, очень жалею, что у нас сейчас мало заказывают видеографов, а самой как то снимать не получается на мобильник, руки заняты "показушками". Но реакция гостей...это абзац... я сама так давно не смеялась, особенно, когда мужики просят "лишнюю" :Derisive: , ты понимаешь о чем я. Кстати, мой ребенок так действительно делает, так что момент из жизни. После его такой выходки, желание ему отказать- отпадает.

----------

дюймовка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Львовна

немного живых эмоций от "страховки"
[img]http://*********ru/9591530.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9590509.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9571053.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9575149.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9630444.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9619180.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9610988.jpg[/img]

----------

Kley (04.09.2016), ludmila_zub (05.05.2016), Татьянка (05.05.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*Львовна*,  :Yahoo:  :Taunt: ааааааааааааа...какие класснючие эмоцииии!!!!!!!

----------

Kley (04.09.2016), Львовна (05.05.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Это еще не все фотограф поймал, потому что сам ржал :Grin:

----------

Kley (04.09.2016), Ураган (05.05.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Да действительно,так всех" застрахуем"..................................Пока читала очень понравился умор.Всё продумано .как всегда.Классная застолка. Рекомендую.

----------

Львовна (05.05.2016), Татьянка (05.05.2016)

----------


## Пермячка

> Да действительно,так всех" застрахуем"..................................Пока читала очень понравился умор.Всё продумано .как всегда.Классная застолка. Рекомендую.


 :Vah: Что нужно, чтобы праздник запомнился с первых минут?.....Рецепт очень прост - надо застраховать всех присутствующих от плохого настроения .....что я с радостью и делаю. Девчата - застолка супер!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (31.08.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Пермячка*, Лариса, большое спасибо за приятный отзыв! Мы очень рады, что застолочка тебе понравилась :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## Kley

Дикая нехватка застольных моментов для компаний,в которых ты по 2-3 раза в год работаешь,вызывает такой же дикий ужас :Blink:   :Aga:  Девчата,как же вовремя я увидела у вас эту застолочку и поняла!!!Вот она!!! и Хочу ещё!!! :Yahoo: Ждём-ждём-ждём!!!!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (11.10.2016), Татьянка (11.10.2016)

----------


## ЛюдмилаТолина

А можно как то приобресть?

----------


## Львовна

*ЛюдмилаТолина*, Конечно, можно. Перечисляете 600 руб. на карту 4276 2800 1134 2133 сбербанк и получаете застолку :Smile3:

----------


## Львовна

*Kley*, Леночка, спасибо! Приятно-то как :Yahoo:  Будем стараться :Tender:

----------

Татьянка (11.10.2016)

----------


## девятова

здравствуйте! меня тоже очень заинтересовала ваша"страховочка". беру. карта 5723.  Минаева  Наталья

----------


## Татьянка

Наташенька, как только денежки зайдут- ссылочка у вас. :Blush2:  Деньги пока не зашли.

----------


## девятова

все, деньги перевела! жду ссылочку!!!!!

----------


## Львовна

*девятова*, Наташа, страховка уже отправилась в личку. :Smile3:

----------


## VERu

lи мне пожалуйста страховку!!!!  денежку сейчас переведу

----------


## Львовна

*VERu*, уже в личке :Smile3:

----------


## девятова

спасибо огромное за такую застолочку!!!!!! опробовала на домашних..... все просто КЛАСС!!!!!!!!вот только музычку( без обид) хочу еще ритмичней " замутить". творческих успехов и новых драйвовых работ!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------

Львовна (15.10.2016), Татьянка (15.10.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> спасибо огромное за такую застолочку!!!!!! опробовала на домашних..... все просто КЛАСС!!!!!!!!вот только музычку( без обид) хочу еще ритмичней " замутить". творческих успехов и новых драйвовых работ!!!!!


Спасибо огромное за отзыв!!! :Vishenka 33:   Какие обиды????? :Blink:  Приятно, когда ведущие не просто что-то берут в работу, а добавляют своей индивидуальности. Музыка не главное в этом моменте( на нее как правило гости вообще не обращают внимание), главное "начинка". :Grin:  Уверена, что Ваши гости с удовольствием "застрахуются". :br:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Львовна (15.10.2016)

----------


## девятова

я даже не сомневаюсь в успехе!!! обязательно еще напишу после свадьбы 22.10.2016, как прошла "страховка"

----------

Львовна (15.10.2016), Татьянка (15.10.2016)

----------


## ЛюдмилаТолина

Я уже "ЗастрохЕрила" с Вашей помощью своих! Супер! Посмеялись от души! Жаль, что только фотоаппараты отложили в сторону и оч.ответственно подошли к этому вопросику!!!!! Но смеялись и прикалывались от души! СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!!

----------

Татьянка (18.10.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*ЛюдмилаТолина*,  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  Здорово!!!! "Застрахериные" гости- послушными становятся и безбашенными!!!!! Людочка, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за приятности. :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

ЛюдмилаТолина (24.10.2016)

----------


## ЛюдмилаТолина

Да это ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!! А для нас это новые эмоции, радость, веселье :Vah:  :Taunt:  :Girl Blum2: !!!! С ВАШЕЙ ПОМОЩЬЮ!!!!! Благодарю ВАС!!!

----------

Львовна (24.10.2016), Татьянка (24.10.2016)

----------


## девятова

девченки, как и обещала после свадьбы пишу. как я и думала, ваша " страховочка" " подействовала"на гостей (а их было 100 человек) на все 100%.  спасибо вам еще раз огромное за ваш талант, положительные эмоции ,которыми вы с нами делитесь!!!!!! :Tender:

----------

Татьянка (25.10.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*девятова*, Наташа, ах, как здорово, что зашло!УРА! И ведь ,вроде бы, не сложная вещичка, но всегда заводит народ и повышает градус настроения :Yahoo:  А нам это и требуется!!! Спасибо большое за отзыв :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

девятова (25.10.2016), Татьянка (25.10.2016)

----------


## norushka

Девочки, спасибо за такую классную застолочку!!! Именинница много лет проработала в Госстрахе, так что страхерились все с БОЛЬШИМ удовольствием))) Буду использовать всегда и везде, очень вкусная штучка!!!!!

----------

Львовна (30.10.2016), Татьянка (30.10.2016)

----------


## VERu

Львовна, спешу сказать  спасибо  огромнющее за страховку.  :flower:  :flower:  Обкатала на юбилее полицейского! Публика специфическая собралась. Но страховочка сделала своё дело- это то, что доктор прописал! :Ok:  особенно понравилось холостым парням, они  потом весь вечер угорали над "СТРАХЕРИТЬСЯ". Я с удовольствием буду страховать и дальше! девочки, дальнейшего вам процветания : :Vishenka 32:

----------

Львовна (30.10.2016), Татьянка (30.10.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> Девочки, спасибо за такую классную застолочку!!! Именинница много лет проработала в Госстрахе, так что страхерились все с БОЛЬШИМ удовольствием))) Буду использовать всегда и везде, очень вкусная штучка!!!!!





> спасибо огромнющее за страховку.  Обкатала на юбилее полицейского! Публика специфическая собралась. Но страховочка сделала своё дело- это то, что доктор прописал! особенно понравилось холостым парням, они потом весь вечер угорали над "СТРАХЕРИТЬСЯ". Я с удовольствием буду страховать и дальше! девочки, дальнейшего вам процветания :


Девочки, дорогие!!!! Огромнейшее спасибо за приятные приятнышки!!! Ура-ура,что получается именно так,как мечталось! Пусть эта застолочка и дальше радует вас,заряжает позитивом и приносит многааа удовольствия и щедро-довольных клиентов! :Yahoo:  Это вам от нас :Vishenka 32:

----------


## khariton8461

Девочки! Я очень  извиняюсь,но я вам еще 3 ноября отправила денюшку на тост "страховку" и  на "крутое окончание свадьбы". И почему то тишина! Я уже и в личку писала... Я скорее всего неправильно порядок соблюла: я сначала отправила деньги, а потом написала в личку. А надо было наоборот! Но это же не так страшно? Ответьте пожалуйста.Наталья.

----------


## Татьянка

> Девочки! Я очень  извиняюсь,но я вам еще 3 ноября отправила денюшку на тост "страховку" и  на "крутое окончание свадьбы". И почему то тишина! Я уже и в личку писала... Я скорее всего неправильно порядок соблюла: я сначала отправила деньги, а потом написала в личку. А надо было наоборот! Но это же не так страшно? Ответьте пожалуйста.Наталья.


 :Yahoo:  Уррраааа!!! Нашлась потеряшка!!! Мы уже всю голову сломали "Кто и За что?". Вам в  л.с. сообщения отправляли:"Не вы ли это и за что?". :Grin:  Сейчас все будет. :Yes4:

----------


## Львовна

*khariton8461*, Наташа,здравствуйте.   Ваши покупки в личке.

----------


## Львовна

*khariton8461*, Наташа, почистите личные сообщения. Вы не можете получить от меня письмо, потому что что у Вас личка переполнена.

----------


## khariton8461

девочки! Я очень рада, что вы отозвались и извиняюсь за мое незнание некоторых тонкостей интернета. Я сейчас взяла и удалила все сообщения и теперь не вижу ваших. Я опять что то не так сделала? Уже и писать неудобно...

----------

Львовна (08.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> Я сейчас взяла и удалила все сообщения и теперь не вижу ваших.


*khariton8461*, Наташа, ну вот теперь смотрите свою личку  :Smile3:  Все отправилось.  :Smile3:

----------


## Татьянка

Трям трям трям!!!! Подарочкиииииии!!!!! :Yahoo:  Спасибо нашему любимому Ураганчику. :Tender: 

[IMG][img]http://*********net/8558841.jpg[/img][/IMG]


[IMG][img]http://*********net/8547577.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------

Львовна (13.11.2016), Ураган (12.11.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Мои любимые девочки "срахерить" буду теперь очень часто.Блок просто насыщенный смехом,юмором и креативом.А какой хохот стоял от упражнения УУУУУУУУУУУУ СУПЕР.

----------

Львовна (13.02.2017)

----------


## никанора

Девочки, *спасибо за «Страховку»*!!!
Простая, но чётко продуманная застолка. Замечательная текстовка, к тому же универсальная и с классным юмором! Одно только «Осаго» чего стоит, а «Печалька», а «Ты прекрасна»… Ну ведь супер просто!!!
А в конце посоветую застрахериться  танцем – анимашкой. Придумать самим по смыслу несложно. А из готового, отлично подойдёт номер Островской Светы «Ритуальный танец счастья» И застрахеритесь, и на танцпол выведите всех в конце первого блока! Этот вариант для юбилея и корпоратива самое то!!!
Девочки, спасибо, у вас получился отличный номер, рекомендую всем! :Ok:

----------

Львовна (13.02.2017)

----------


## marmaladka

Девульки, вы - СУПЕР!!!!!!! Спасибо огромное за застолку!!!!!!! Шикарно пошла в массы!!!!!!! Наржались, а потом давай мужики еще свои страховки на ходу придумывать!!!!!! Ну, просто , КЛАСС!!!!!!!!! А " застрахериться" это вообще ВЗРЫВ!!!!!!!!!! УМНИЧКИ!!!!!!! Радуйте нас ещееееееее!!!!!!! :062:  :040:  :040:

----------

Львовна (12.03.2017), Татьянка (12.03.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*marmaladka*, *никанора*,  девочки дорогие, спасибо огромное за теплые слова :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  Они так вдохновляют :Vishenka 34:

----------


## irinaafrodita

Добрый вечер, можно и мне страховочку. Деньги сейчас переведу. карта 4597. почта irinaafrodita@mail.ru

----------


## Львовна

*irinaafrodita*, Добрый вечер! Уже в личке :Smile3:

----------


## ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК

Доброе  утро)))  Заинтересовала  ваша  застолочка,  т к впервые  у  вас  приобретаю,  интересует как  я  могу  оплатить)))Спасибо)))

----------


## Львовна

*ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК*, Надежда, здравствуйте. Все просто. Номер карты и стоимость в самом верхнем сообщении темы. Чтобы не искать - рисую тут:   :Smile3:  4276 2800 1134 2133 После оплаты материал отправлю вам в личку.

----------


## ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК

Только  что  оплатила  600 - последние  цифры  1882,  буду  ждать  с  нетерпением)))

----------


## Львовна

*ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК*, Надежда, страховка уже в личке. :Smile3:

----------


## ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК

Спасибо,  все  получила))))  Я  в  восторге,  люблю  именно  такие  штучки,  берите  не  пожалеете)))  на  днях  еще  обязательно  что  нибудь  приобрету))) :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------

Львовна (05.02.2018)

----------


## Львовна

Надежда, спасибо большое!!! :Tender:  Рады, что страховочка понравилась :Yahoo:

----------


## ОльгаКруш

Лена, здравствуйте! Я хочу приобрести Ваши "Страховку от..." и универсальный музыкальный тост-2. На указанный счёт отправила деньги. Спасибо.

----------


## Львовна

*ОльгаКруш*, здравствуйте,Ольга. Уже в личке.Забирайте :Smile3:

----------


## Т@нюш@

Леночка, добрый день, что-то и мне ОЧЕНЬ захотелось застрахериться, :Smile3:  То есть приобрести Ваш блок, можно?Переведу денежки прямо сейчас.

----------


## Львовна

*Т@нюш@*, ну, конечно да! можно :Smile3:

----------


## Т@нюш@

Ленааааа!!!!  Наржались с мужем до слез. Вот сижу теперь и думаю, и почему я раньше ничего не приобретала у тебя??? Надо это срочно исправить!!! 

Застолка реально классная, причем на любой праздник, хоть тебе свадьба, хоть корпоратив, хоть юбилей, а можно и дома с друзьями поржать. ОПРОБУЮ ЗАВТРА, СОБИРАЕМСЯ С ДРУЗЬЯМИ И РОДСТВЕННИКАМИ, БУДЕМ МОЕГО МУЖА ЮБИЛЯРИТЬ. Ох, случайно нажала клавишу, прошу прощения. Завтра опробую, и через недельку в добрый путь. Муж сказал ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ, ВСЕГДА И ВЕЗДЕ.!!! Спасибо ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ!!!!

----------

Львовна (02.03.2018), Татьянка (02.03.2018)

----------


## Львовна

*Т@нюш@*, вот спасибоооо :Tender:  Приятноооо  :Yahoo:  Мы с Татьянкой всё вместе пишем, поэтому все спасибки от тебя делю нам пополам :Grin:  Хороших тебе праздников и с наступающим 8 марта!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Елена_дор75

Слов нет! Отпад!!! Супер!!!

----------

Львовна (02.03.2018), Татьянка (02.03.2018)

----------


## Успешная

Девочки, огромное вам спасибо! "Страховочка"работает на все 100%! У вас получился превосходный номер! Застолка универсальная, с классным юмором.Супер!!! Успешный блок на любом мероприятии!

----------

Львовна (07.05.2018), Татьянка (07.05.2018)

----------


## Снорк

Здравствуйте, хочу тоже ,,страховочку,, деньги сейчас оплачу. Электронная почта нужна? Через он- Лайн банк будет Анна Александровна А.

----------


## Львовна

*Снорк*, Здравствуйте, Анюта! Проверяйте личку. Страховочку отправила. :Smile3:

----------


## maruxaya

Отправила сегодня деньги. жду с нетерпением! время10.26.51.

----------


## Львовна

*maruxaya*, уже в личке! :Smile3:

----------


## ЛюбовьНиклолая

Здравствуйте! Скажите пожалуйста, а эта застолка пойдет на юбилей свадьбы - 50 лет? (Уже в эту пятницу) Очень хочу что-нибудь новенькое, но не знаю подойдет или нет? Люди в основном в возрасте будут?

----------


## ЛюбовьНиклолая

Еще раз здравствуйте! За страховку деньги перечислила. Жду ответа))). Потом напишу как все прошло. Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Львовна

*ЛюбовьНиклолая*, здравствуйте, материал Вам отправила. Проверяйте почту.

----------


## Галак76

Здравствуйте, Можно приобрести застолочку "Страховка" Перевод отправила последние цифры ....2652

----------


## Львовна

*Галак76*, Здравствуйте! Отправила в лс!

----------


## Галак76

Спасибки!!!! Всё получила! Забрала!

----------


## Тата_1811

Можно и мне сегодня эту застолку приобрести?

----------


## Тата_1811

Оплатила, жду!!!!!!!

----------


## Львовна

*Тата_1811*, привет! Отправили материал в лс! :Smile3:

----------


## котена-75

*Львовна*, доброе время суток, а Страховочку ещё отправляете?

----------


## Львовна

*котена-75*, здравствуйте,да.

----------


## Лесич

Добрый день, Елена! Перевела вам денюжку за страховку) карта***8720

----------


## Львовна

*Лесич*, увидела, написала в лс :Smile3:

----------


## ulchick

[QUOTE=Львовна;5589768]*Лесич*, увидела, написала в лс :Smile3: [/QUOЗдравствуйте! деньги перевела за страховочку от Юлии Николаевны А, можно на электронку avdeeva908@mail.ru

----------


## ulchick

Елена сможете на почту выслать, срочно прям надо

----------


## Львовна

*ulchick*, отправила на почту  :flower:

----------

